# Password e chiavi di cifratura non salva le passwor[Risolto]

## Massimog

Ciao a tutti... Da un po di tempo ho il problema che in password e chiavi di cifratura non mi viene salvata la password della connessione wireless gestita da network-manager , mentre con evolution le password vengono salvate.Nel sistema sono installate sia app-crypt/seahorse e sia gnome-base/gnome-keyring. Uso GNOME 2 con network-manager 0.9.4.1 .

Grazie in anticipoLast edited by Massimog on Thu Nov 01, 2012 9:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pierino_89

Non so come funzioni in GNOME, però in kde se vado nelle impostazioni posso scegliere le impostazioni relative alla memorizzazione delle chiavi (non memorizzare, storage sicuro, file non cifrato). Prova a controllare se anche tu hai qualcosa del genere.

----------

## Massimog

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> Non so come funzioni in GNOME, però in kde se vado nelle impostazioni posso scegliere le impostazioni relative alla memorizzazione delle chiavi (non memorizzare, storage sicuro, file non cifrato). Prova a controllare se anche tu hai qualcosa del genere.

 

grazie della risposta...ho risolto andando in modifica connessione  di network-manager e salvando da li la password.Non ci ho pensato prima perché mi ricordavo che al momento dell'inserimento della password, ti chiedeva se si voleva inserire la password nel portachiavi.

----------

